# Here are some of my drawings ;) are they ok?



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Have you ever think about illustrating a kids book?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I like em! your pretty good 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I really like the fourth one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

1st one is just OMG! :lol: Very good, all of them.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

You have talent. Children books would be great with your style of drawing. Great work.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I really like the first one.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thanx everyone  hmmm...illustrating a kids book would be sooo fun..but i am only 14 years old so i would be abit too young..i will post some more when i can be bothered to take photos of them and when my laptop stops being a pain


----------



## csuebele (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice work, and I'm sure it will improve as you grow older. Don't let age stop you from trying.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ha Ha love the first one & the expession you put on the rider's face! The 7th & 8th ones are good as well  keep it up!


----------



## RandomHorsey (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG luv them all!!!!
P.S. MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanx everyone! i do the realistic ones as well i will put 2 of my realistic ones up and then some other ones. these are not my best ones ;P lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

here is a new one just started, no where near finished yet ! you cant see the actual detail that is in it and it makes it look crappy


----------



## RandomHorsey (Oct 10, 2010)

what tye of pencials do u use?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ummm im not sure, the tin just says S.B.T artist coloured pencils (but they are not coloures, just different shades), but other than that im not sure lol ;p
and i ahve finished the 3 show horses, will post the pics when i can be bothered to take them lol


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

These are awesome! Definetly keep up the good work! Can't wait to see more of your drawings!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Those are great! If you ever run out of things to draw I would love you to try one or Dozer or Bart


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thanx everyone
icrazyaboutyou: i have had a go of drawing dozer and bart on another of my threads a while ago and "failed" but if i have time i will give it another go....


----------



## Fly (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol you could totally do kids series. I hear it pays good now-a-days. I love the one of the girl with overalls riding, it reminds me of my 'lil 'sis. <3 her.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

I really like these. You're doing a good job, keep it up


----------



## LHS (Oct 26, 2010)

good job keep it up!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

thanx everyone  im really glad you think they are good!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

so i am offering somthing just for HF users. I will do a nicee portrait of your horses. i would do a full body one but i dont wanna humiliate myself in from of such great artists  so i will do a nice one just for you HF people


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i have finished the one of the 3 show horses, i finished a while ago so i will post the pic this afternoon if my mum lets me use her camera to take the pic, i have improved alot since the ones on her lol


----------



## horsegirl1995 (Nov 19, 2010)

Those are extremely beautiful! and hey, i like the bella sara series too!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

wow! im 14 too and i could never ever draw like that!!! you know i have a friend who illustraited a childrens book and we were 13 when she did it so if you could find an author it could happen!!! but yea your drawings are awesome!


----------



## Story (Dec 28, 2010)

they look great! I love your drawing style.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone  If my camera was working I would post the show horses heads that I g=have finished but no.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Whoa those are SOOO good!!

If you are still wanting to draw people's horses you could give Cheyenne a try!  Cheyenne the sorrel Quarter Horse You pick which picture is easiest for you!

Keep up the exellent work!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh gosh, I usually don't do requests anymore as I just can't keep up with them and then people get cranky and impatient but for you, I could give her a try. Just give me a while, tomorrow is my birthday and I really am not going to feel like drawing and then on wednesday I am leaving for Victoria. But I will try to get it done today if I have a chance. Not promising anything though,....


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ok, take your time  you don't have to do it if you don't want to.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

No I will do it, I just wanted to warn you that it will be a while.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ok that's totally fine!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, glad it is ok with you  I have had people get cranky with me for not getting their horses done that very mintue and it was just too stressing lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh don't you just hate that?!?!?!?! I got that too once!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ha! That first one is great. I love your horse drawings! Very detailed and accurate.


----------

